# digestion/foam from doggie bed?



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Yoshi ate a hole in the outer material of his doggie bed and decided to feast on the foam bedding inside. He must have swallowed it because it isnt laying in his pen and a good bit seems to be gone? It looks like a small shark just came and took a bite out of his bed? I was wondering if he will be able to digest and pass this? Any suggestions on stopping him from eating his beds? about 2 months ago he flipped one over and unzipped it and destroyed the bottom but he didnt eat any?


----------



## PB&J'sMom (Jul 19, 2005)

My dogs have done the same to no less than 3 dog beds. I didnt notice ant problem, as long as he is acting normal and going poo. Last night Jelly ate part of a dr.schoals shoe insert thingie......just keep an eye on his potty habbits for a day or two.


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

Yea, keep an eye on him for sure.
Foam does not digest. This is something you do NOT want him eating.

If he starts throwing up or seems constipated call your vet immediatly!


----------



## TareG (Aug 13, 2005)

Yes, you can wait for things to pass when your dog eats them, but if they vomit or have trouble eliminating a vet trip for an xray is recommended. Normally things just pass, and you should watch his pooping for a few days, BUT, in the worst case scenario, the struggle for the intestines to push something through to the rectum can cause them to rip holes in themselves, and this would mean surgery. So to prevent that, make sure you pay close attention to his bathroom behavior, lol, and if he otherwise acts healthy, things are probably going fine.


----------



## LuvMyChiwawas (Sep 1, 2005)

I wouldn't think that foam is very digestable.


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

Poor little Yoshi... he's starving to death... his mean mommy doesn't feed him at all, so he has to resort to eating his bed. Soon, he'll have nothing but a hard concrete floor to sleep on and he'll have to go out with a sign that reads "will wag tail for food" and stand on street corners... oh, it makes me want to cry! Poor little Yoshi!! :lol: 

I agree with everyone else.. watch the little buggar and make sure it comes out the other end.


----------



## hnj22 (Jul 14, 2005)

Don't feel bad, Corky has done this to his bed. I bought him a crate pad that has a soft top and inside the zipper is a foam pad. Well somehow, he ripped the seam along to zipper and SHREDDED his foam so bad I had to throw out the foam and now wrap his pad in a blanket so he has a soft bed. It looked like a foam grenade had gone off in his kennel when I got home. I am sure he ate a few pieces. I kept an eye on him and it must have came out the other end because he never had any problems. Just watch your kiddo and make sure it passes!


----------

